# Childrens Sports Clubs



## Sunflower123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there

I've recently moved to Hurghada and am looking for some clubs that my English son can join - e.g. Football, Karate, Music lessons - drums etc. He is almost 14. He speaks some arabic, but is not fluent yet. Look forward to hearing from you.


----------

